# Italcanna Rute



## utzel (8. Juli 2006)

Kennt jemand diese Rute?
Was ist mit Darling Rollern gemeint?

http://cgi.ebay.de/Neu-ovp-ITALCANNA-Maracaibo-50-lbs-Trolling-Rute_W0QQitemZ120000682610QQihZ002QQcategoryZ77569QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Italcanna Rute*

Hallo Utzel diese Ruten sind neben ´´Normic+Alutecnos´´Ruten das beste was der italienische Rutenbau zu bieten hat.Du ehältst diese Ruten über WWW.Big-Game-Fishing.de auch in Deutschland.Von den Rollern hab ich noch nix gehört aber da gibts eigentlich keine Diskussion,alles ausser ´´AFTCO´´kannst du normalerweise vergessen.

                #h Tight Lines             Jan


----------



## Big Fins (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Italcanna Rute*

Erstaunlich preiswert dieser Anbieter, gesundes Mißtrauen vorhanden, B-Ware?!


----------



## utzel (11. Juli 2006)

*AW: Italcanna Rute*

Ich habe dort schon den Alutecnos Harness+Belt gekauft .
Zumindest das war alles vollkommen in Ordnung.

Tight Lines utzel


----------



## BIG WHITE (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Italcanna Rute*

@Utzel- die Darling-Rollerringe sind m.M. nach qualitativ und
technisch nicht überzeugend, zu viel Kunststoff, habe eine Rute mit diesen Ringen, lieber etwas mehr investieren und sich eine mit Stuart oder Aftco-Ringen zulegen.

Gruß
B.W.


----------



## utzel (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: Italcanna Rute*

@ BIG WHITE

Danke , das ist doch mal ne klare Ansage :m .

Tight Lines utzel


----------



## Ansgar (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: Italcanna Rute*



			
				Mahi-Mahi schrieb:
			
		

> Von den Rollern hab ich noch nix gehört aber da gibts eigentlich keine Diskussion,alles ausser ´´AFTCO´´kannst du normalerweise vergessen.
> 
> #h Tight Lines             Jan




Hi Jan,

das ist aber ein ziemlich harscher Ansatz!? Da gibt es doch auch noch andere echt gute Provider?? Die hier z.B.

http://winthroptool.com/2.html

Gruesse nach BErlin
Ansgar


----------



## Marlin1 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Italcanna Rute*

Hallo Utzel,

ich hatte sogar 2 Italcanna Ruten, weil ich das Geschäft in
Lampertheim vor meiner Haustür hatte.

Die Langzeit Qualität der Beringung nach Benutzung im 
Salzwasser ist unter jeder Kanone .......
Bei meinen uralten Penn Ruten mit AFTCO Rollern, kenne
ich diese Probleme bis heute nicht !!!!

Da zeigt sich wieder ganz deutlich, man bekommt genau das,
was man auch bezahlt !

Ich war jedenfalls froh, als ich die beiden Ruten wieder losgeworden war. :q :q 

Habe mir dafür dann eine neue Penn gekauft !

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## BIG WHITE (1. August 2006)

*AW: Italcanna Rute*

Hey Ansgar!!
Hab letzte Zeit viel um die Ohren gehabt, daher mein s.später Posting!
Erstens: hab aus Aussiland, wie Du gesagt hast, endlich mein 
Katalog! Danke hierfür, werde wohl einige Sachen bestellen  !!

Zweitens: hast absolut recht, Aftco ist halt bei allen die sehr
wenig Infos besitzen und sich nicht auskennen sicherlich die
erste Wahl, daß es aber Ringe (und sonst auch alles) die ne
Nummer besser sind gib, wissen halt nur Wenige!!,

Gruß

B.W.


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (2. August 2006)

*AW: Italcanna Rute*

Hallo Big White,Fact ist das alle die Ahnung haben und dazu zählen bestimmt die meisten Captains von erfolgreichen Big Game Booten auf AFTCO Roller schwören.Das hat nichts damit zu tuen das man bei ungefähr 20 Custom Built Fishing Tackle Companys alleine in USA bessere bekommen kann sondern ist einfach eine Kostenfrage.Die Kataloge aus Down Under von Companys wie Pakula,Black Bart oder Wellsys Tackle beziehe ich schon seit 10 Jahren das ist ja wohl für ´´Erfahrene Big Gamer ´´ Standard.Also immer schön den Ball flach halten.

               |wavey: Tight Lines              Jan


----------



## Ansgar (3. August 2006)

*AW: Italcanna Rute*

Moin Maenners,

das Leben ist doch viel zu kurz und zu schoen zum streiten.

Lass uns die Zeit und Energie mal lieber fuer den naechsten Drill aufbewahren...

All the best nach Good old Germany
Ansgar

PS: Wenn alles klappt geh ich uebernaechstes WE mal wieder los auf Tuna! Wuerde mich freuen wenn ich einen fange - denn gibt es mal wieder Sashimi )

PPS: Black Bart ist aber kein australischer Anbieter?? Das ist doch ne US Company?


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (3. August 2006)

*AW: Italcanna Rute*

Moin Ansgar hast gleich in zweierlei Hinsicht Recht !! Viel Spass mit den Aussie Tunas und burned Reels + Tight Lines.
Wann sieht man dich mal wieder in Deutschland ??

                         Grüsse              Jan#h


----------



## utzel (3. August 2006)

*AW: Italcanna Rute*

o.k. ich habe nun von dieser Rute die Finger gelassen.
Wie sieht es denn mit der Shimano Tiagra XTR Trolling aus ?
Die hat AFTCO Ringe . Ist diese Rute eine Empfehlung ?

Tight Lines Utzel


----------



## Ansgar (4. August 2006)

*AW: Italcanna Rute*

Moin

@Jan - no worries. Im Augenblick noch nichts absehbar...

@Utzel: Ich mag den Stock nicht so gerne. 2-teilig, 2.1m - Wofuer willst Du die haben? 

Guck mal bei HAV-shop.de, da haben sie die gerade im Angebot (Euro 180 -allerdings ne 80er?), wenn Du die wirklich haben willst. Ansonsten: Fuer 230Euro (Normalpreis) gibt es hoffentlich was besseres als ne Shimano von der Stange. 

Und nach den Rollern wuerde ich die Rute nicht aussuchen. Such Dir den richtigen Blank und dann mach Dir Sorgen um die Komponenten. 
Ansonsten guck mal bei Melton rein sowie bei Alutecnos, das gibt Dir noch ein paar Alternativen...

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## walhalla (4. August 2006)

*AW: Italcanna Rute*

Hallo,

Denkt nur einmal darueber nach , warum es von Shimano USA und Australien andere Ruten gibt, als von Shimano Europa.Die meisten Ruten von der " Stange " sind halt nur Durchschnitt. Ich war selbst in der Penn Rutenfabrik letztes Jahr, habe ein paar Muster bestellt und habe danach in 2 Wochen Fischen 5 Ruten zerbrochen, darunter eine 80er Stand UP. Optisch sehen die Ruten gut aus aber die Qualitaet laesst zu Wuenschen uebrig.
Wer eine Toprute haben will muss sich eine Custom Made bestellen, individuell auf die eigenen Wuensche angefertigt.Kostenpunkt zwischen 400 und 700 Euro. Damit hat man etwas fuers Leben.
Leider hat die Rute fuer europaeische Angler oft keinen Stellenwert. In Japan und Amerika ist dies ganz anders. Auch auf den Kanaren sieht es so aus. Eine Stella 20000 fuer 650 Euro, teure geflochtene Schnur und dann eine Rute fuer 120 Euro.Gerade beim Jigging mit Stella oder Saltiga, die mit der gleichen Bremskraft wie eine Tiagra 50 und 80 gefischt wird, ist die Rute extrem wichtig. Nachdem ich selbst meine beiden groessten Fische beim Jigging durch Rutenbruch verloren habe, kommt fuer mich eine "Billigrute" nicht mehr in Frage.
Matthias


----------



## mattes (4. August 2006)

*AW: Italcanna Rute*

Hallo !
Ich habe eine Italcanna Luxor und die würde ich bestimmt nicht gegen eine Penn Rute tauschen. Die Darling-Roller von Italcanna sind die billigen und wie bei jeder anderen Firma muß man da eben Abstriche machen. Bei AFTCO ist es wohl so das sie am bekanntesten sind und die größte Verbreitung haben. Und bei den Winthrop Rollern ja da ist es wohl eine Preisfrage, ihr braucht ja nur bei Melton reingucken, die haben eine Stand Up Serie rausgebracht 1100-1200 Dollar. Sollte ich mal Geld überhaben würde ich mir eine Rute mit solchenRollern zulegen, alleine schon optisch eine Augenweide und laut Homepage denke ich mal das die wirklich was taugen.
Gruß Mattes


----------

